# is riding making my neck pain worse?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can actually feel your pain. I took a pretty nasty fall a couple of weeks ago and messed up my neck/back/shoulder. The short answer is yes, riding could very well be aggravating the inflammation...or riding could be keeping it from getting worse, there is just no way to know.

My best suggestion? Start saving your pennies for a chiro appointment. If you get a good one, they can get you fixed up in 1 session.
.
.
.
unless you're like me and manage to hurt yourself again shortly afterward LOL.

As for short term relief, one thing I've found that seems to help issues in that area (the upper back, not so much the neck) is to soak in a hot bathtub or hot tub if you have one until you are nice and relaxed. Then, lay flat on your back on a floor with your knees bent and your feet propped on a couch/bed/etc. Then, take a deep breath and as you let it out, stretch your arms above your head on the floor. My back usually pops at least once when I do that. Then, I lay there and focus on relaxing my back muscles for 10-15 minutes. That's an exercise that my chiro gave to me to try to keep my back muscles from tightening wrong and pulling my back out.

Then, take a couple of ibuprofen and call it a night.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You could be tensing up because of the neck pain, causing your legs to try to adjust and causing them to be sore.

I think you should take a break for a few days. Chiropractors can be affordably priced. I think you should consider calling around and seeing if you can get an appointment.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

So, I took yesterday off from all activities. No riding, no walking, no nothing. BORING!!!!!!
And, my neck feels better~ still stiff, but better.
Today, no riding (luckily, it's snowing and c-c-c-cold), and a 2 mile walk.

Thanks for your input. Very helpful!

I have riding plans all weekend, so, if my neck complains, I'll know I need look into a chiro...or a nice massage!


----------

